# Kimber Royal Carry



## fly2low (Nov 13, 2012)

I am new to this forum, and am seeking some help
I have a Kimber Royal Carry, lightly used, that I am thinking of selling. My guess is about 200 rounds total through the gun. Since this was the first product of their custom shop, and only 600 were made, judging its' value is tough. Any experience with the market?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have seen a couple go for about $1000, but I would say $600-$800 would be a realistic price......new, they were around $900.


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

send me a pic, Id be interested.
[email protected]


----------

